# Soundiron Podcast | Interview With Film/Game Composer Gareth Coker



## Craig Peters (Aug 7, 2018)

Hey Guys!

On this episode of the Soundiron Podcast I talk with Film/Video Game Composer Gareth Coker.

Gareth is an award winning British composer for film, games, and commercials. He has composed the music for games like Ori and the Blind Forest, which was reviewed as one of the highest rated games on Xbox One and has won tons of awards, as well as ARK Survival Evolved, The Unspoken, and a ton more.

*Topics Including: *​
Early musical influences
Working on Ori and the Blind Forest
Writing for a 93 piece orchestra
Melody and Harmony
His composer setup
Hobbies when not composing
Dream projects
*Full Interview With Gareth Coker*


Gareth Coker's Website: www.gareth-coker.net/​


----------

